# متى يموت قلبك؟؟



## just member (24 يونيو 2008)

يموتـ قلبكـ ... عندما تكثر مشاكلكـ وهمومكـ ..

يموتـ قلبكـ ... عندما تضحكـ بلا سببـ ..

يموتـ قلبكـ ... عندما تفقد الثقة بمنـ حولكـ ..

يموتـ قلبكـ ... عندما لا تجد حلا منطقيا لمشاكلكـ ..

يموتـ قلبكـ ... عندما تشعر بكرهـ الآخرينـ لكـ ..

يموتـ قلبكـ ... عندما تستهزء بقدراتـ الآخرينـ وآرائهمـ ..

يموتـ قلبكـ ... عندما لا تجد حبيبا يملئ عليكـ وحدتكـ ..

يموتـ قلبكـ ... عندما لا تصارحـ نفسكـ بأخطائكـ ..

يموتـ قلبكـ ... عندما لا تجد لكـ صديقا صدوقا ..

يموتـ قلبكـ ... عندما تعتقد ان لا مكانـ لكـ فيـ هذهـ الدنيا ..

يموتـ قلبكـ ... عندما تقابلـ الاساءة بالاساءة أو الأحسانـ بالاساءة ..

بيموت قلبك...عندما يقول لك شخص ان قلبك ميت فعلا
بتحس ان قلبك مات عندما يقول لك هذه الكلمة .​


----------



## just member (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: متى يموت قلبك؟؟*

*منقول*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: متى يموت قلبك؟؟*



> يموتـ قلبكـ ... عندما لا تصارحـ نفسكـ بأخطائكـ ..



موضوع اكثر من رائعه وكلمات تمس القلب 
ميرسي ليك كتير جوجو علي نقلك للموضوع الرائع دا
ربنا يبارك ثمرة خدمتك​


----------



## أَمَة (24 يونيو 2008)

يموت القلب
عندما يتوقف عن المحبة

سلام ونعمة​


----------



## just member (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: متى يموت قلبك؟؟*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> موضوع اكثر من رائعه وكلمات تمس القلب
> ميرسي ليك كتير جوجو علي نقلك للموضوع الرائع دا
> 
> ربنا يبارك ثمرة خدمتك​


 *نورتى يا فينا بمرورك الجميل وتعليقك الروعة *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
*اتمنالك كل خير*


----------



## just member (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: متى يموت قلبك؟؟*



أمة قال:


> يموت القلب
> 
> عندما يتوقف عن المحبة​
> 
> سلام ونعمة​


 *شكرا لمرورك وتعليقك الروعة *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
*واتمنالك تواصل دايم *


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: متى يموت قلبك؟؟*

*مووووضوع جميل ..ميرررسى يا جوجو وربنا يباركك ​*.


----------



## just member (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: متى يموت قلبك؟؟*



dona Nabil قال:


> *مووووضوع جميل ..ميرررسى يا جوجو وربنا يباركك ​*.


*نورتى يا دونا بمرورك الجميل*
*ومشاركتك الرائعة *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: متى يموت قلبك؟؟*

*جميل اوى 
ويحيا قلبك بالرب يسوع ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: متى يموت قلبك؟؟*

راااااااااااااااااااائع جدا ياجوجو 
مرسىىىىىىىىىىى جدا على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## just member (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: متى يموت قلبك؟؟*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *جميل اوى ​*
> 
> ​


*شكرا على ذوقك العالى *
*وكلمتك الجميلة دى *
*ماتتصوريش بجد انا فرحت قد اية وحسيت ان قلبى ملا سلام من كلمتك دى*
*ويحيا قلبك بالرب يسوع  *
* شكرا جدا *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## just member (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: متى يموت قلبك؟؟*



kokoman قال:


> راااااااااااااااااااائع جدا ياجوجو
> 
> مرسىىىىىىىىىىى جدا على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


 *الله *
*بيسعدنى وجودك ديما اخى العزيز*
*نورتنى *
*ربنا يباركك *
*اتمنالك كل خير*


----------



## وليم تل (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: متى يموت قلبك؟؟*

شكرا جوجو
على الموضوع الجميل
مودتى​


----------



## just member (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: متى يموت قلبك؟؟*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا جوجو
> 
> على الموضوع الجميل
> 
> مودتى​


*نورت يا اخى الغالى*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: متى يموت قلبك؟؟*

كلااااااااام جميل يا جوجو 

بس بالطريقة دى مفيش قلب عايش بقى 

كله ميت هههههههه​


----------



## Coptic Man (28 يونيو 2008)

اممممممممممممممممم

طيب نقرا الفاتحة علينا كلنا

كل القلوب كدا ماتت يا مان

شكرا علي الموضوع الجميل


----------



## totty (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: متى يموت قلبك؟؟*

_الفـــــــــــــا تحه

أمــــــــــــــــــــين

الله يرحمهم

ههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسى يا جوجو انك عرفتنا انهم بين الاموات_​


----------



## just member (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: متى يموت قلبك؟؟*



marmar_maroo قال:


> كلااااااااام جميل يا جوجو ​
> 
> بس بالطريقة دى مفيش قلب عايش بقى ​
> 
> كله ميت هههههههه​


*نورتى يا مشرفتنا الجميلة *
*اشكرك على مرورك الجميل*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: متى يموت قلبك؟؟*



coptic Man قال:


> اممممممممممممممممم
> 
> طيب نقرا الفاتحة علينا كلنا
> 
> ...


 *ههههههههههه*
*اى خدمة *
*احنا بس عايزين نخدم*
*ههههههههههههه*
*نورت يا صديقى العزيز على مشاركتك الغالية*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## just member (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: متى يموت قلبك؟؟*



totty قال:


> _الفـــــــــــــا تحه_​
> 
> _أمــــــــــــــــــــين_​
> _الله يرحمهم_​
> ...


*الباقية فى حياتك بقى*
*مش كنتى تقولى علشان اجى اعزى *
**
*نورتى بمشاركتك *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## mero_engel (28 يونيو 2008)

*فعلا يا جوجو يبقي احنا كده عايشين بقلب ميت*
*ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## just member (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: متى يموت قلبك؟؟*



mero_engel قال:


> *فعلا يا جوجو يبقي احنا كده عايشين بقلب ميت*
> 
> *ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​


*نورتى بمشاركتك الجميلة *
*بس افتكرى الاية دى *
*توكل على الرب بكل قلبك وعلى فهمك لا تعتمد*
*دة معناة ان فى قلوب عايشة بلرب يسوع*
*بس احنا نسيبها بين ايدية *


*انا اسف يا جماعة نقلت الموضوع ولاحظت عليكم كل ردود تشاؤومية *
*ربنا يسامحنى بقى*​


----------



## sosana (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*هل تعرف متى يموت قلبك؟؟!*

هل تعرف متى يموت قلبك؟؟؟ ...........


يموت قلبك ... عندما تكثر مشاكلك وهمومك


يموت قلبك ... عندما تضحك بلا سبب


يموت قلبك ... عندما تفقد الثقة بمن حولك


يموت قلبك ... عندما تنسى ذكر ربنا


يموت قلبك ... عندما تيأس من رحمة ربنا


يموت قلبك ... عندما لا تجد حلا منطقيا لمشاكلك


يموت قلبك ... عندما تشعر بكره الآخرين لك


يموت قلبك ... عندما تستهزء بقدرات الآخرين وآرائهم


يموت قلبك ... عندما تتجاهل انك تصلى لربنا


يموت قلبك ... عندما لا تصارح نفسك بأخطائك


يموت قلبك ... عندما لا تجد لك صديقا صدوقا


يموت قلبك ... عندما تعتقد ان لا مكان لك في هذه الدنيا


يموت قلبك ... عندما لا تشكو لربنا ضعف قوتك وقلة حيلتك وهوانك على الناس​
منقووووووول​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: هل تعرف متى يموت قلبك؟؟!*

*كلمات جميله قوووي



مرسي سوسانا​*


----------



## sosana (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: هل تعرف متى يموت قلبك؟؟!*

ميرسي اوي يا مايكل على ردك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: هل تعرف متى يموت قلبك؟؟!*

*كنت اعتقد قبل قراءة موضوعك أن القلب يمووت عندما يتوقف عن النبض ولكن الان أتضح لى ان اسباب موت القلب أكثر مما كنت أتخيل .
ميرررررررسى على الموضوع الرائع وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## ارووجة (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: هل تعرف متى يموت قلبك؟؟!*

ميرسي عالموضوع الجميل


----------



## sosana (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: هل تعرف متى يموت قلبك؟؟!*



dona nabil قال:


> *كنت اعتقد قبل قراءة موضوعك أن القلب يمووت عندما يتوقف عن النبض ولكن الان أتضح لى ان اسباب موت القلب أكثر مما كنت أتخيل .
> ميرررررررسى على الموضوع الرائع وربنا يباركك​*



ميرسي يا دونا على ردك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك
نورتي الموضوع يا قمر


----------



## sosana (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: هل تعرف متى يموت قلبك؟؟!*



ارووجة قال:


> ميرسي عالموضوع الجميل



ميرسي يا ارووجة على ردك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك ياقمر
نورتي


----------



## kalimooo (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: هل تعرف متى يموت قلبك؟؟!*



sosana قال:


> هل تعرف متى يموت قلبك؟؟؟ ...........
> 
> 
> يموت قلبك ... عندما تكثر مشاكلك وهمومك
> ...



جميل سوسنا
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح


----------



## *malk (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: هل تعرف متى يموت قلبك؟؟!*



> يموت قلبك ... عندما لا تجد حلا منطقيا لمشاكلك


جمييل اوى ياسوسنا
ربنا معاكى حبيبتى


----------



## sosana (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: هل تعرف متى يموت قلبك؟؟!*



كليم متى قال:


> جميل سوسنا
> ربنا يباركك
> سلام المسيح



ميرسي كليم على ردك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك
نورت الموضوع



keky قال:


> جمييل اوى ياسوسنا
> ربنا معاكى حبيبتى



ميرسي لردك الجميل يا كوكي
نورتي الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## BishoRagheb (3 يناير 2009)

*هل تعرف متى يموت قلبك؟؟؟ ..........*

*هل تعرف متى يموت قلبك؟؟؟ ...........


يموت قلبك ... عندما تكثر مشاكلك وهمومك


يموت قلبك ... عندما تضحك بلا سبب


يموت قلبك ... عندما تفقد الثقة بمن حولك


يموت قلبك ... عندما تنسى ذكر ربنا


يموت قلبك ... عندما تيأس من رحمة ربنا


يموت قلبك ... عندما لا تجد حلا منطقيا لمشاكلك


يموت قلبك ... عندما تشعر بكره الآخرين لك


يموت قلبك ... عندما تستهزء بقدرات الآخرين وآرائهم


يموت قلبك ... عندما تتجاهل انك تصلى لربنا


يموت قلبك ... عندما لا تصارح نفسك بأخطائك


يموت قلبك ... عندما لا تجد لك صديقا صدوقا


يموت قلبك ... عندما تعتقد ان لا مكان لك في هذه الدنيا


يموت قلبك ... عندما لا تشكو لربنا ضعف قوتك وقلة حيلتك وهوانك على الناس

كلمات عجبتنى اوى
يارب تعجبكم انتم كمان
ربنا يكون معاكم
م
ل
ط
و
ش
​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 يناير 2009)

*رد: هل تعرف متى يموت قلبك؟؟؟ ..........*

*كلمات رووعه جدا 

تسلم ايديك ببيشوي

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (4 يناير 2009)

*رد: هل تعرف متى يموت قلبك؟؟؟ ..........*



mikel coco قال:


> *كلمات رووعه جدا
> 
> تسلم ايديك ببيشوي
> 
> وربنا يبارك حياتك​*



*شكرااااا ليك ولمرووورك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (4 يناير 2009)

*رد: هل تعرف متى يموت قلبك؟؟؟ ..........*



> يموت قلبك ... عندما تنسى ذكر ربنا
> 
> 
> يموت قلبك ... عندما تيأس من رحمة ربنا



*موضوع جميل 

ربنا يعوضك يا بيشوووة​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (4 يناير 2009)

*رد: هل تعرف متى يموت قلبك؟؟؟ ..........*



rgaa luswa قال:


> *موضوع جميل
> 
> ربنا يعوضك يا بيشوووة​*



*شكرااااااااااا ربنا يخليكي لينا
ويباااااااااااااااارك حيااااااااااااااتك​*


----------



## Rosetta (4 يناير 2009)

*رد: هل تعرف متى يموت قلبك؟؟؟ ..........*



> يموت قلبك ... عندما تكثر مشاكلك وهمومك
> يموت قلبك ... عندما تفقد الثقة بمن حولك



*موضوع رائع يا بيشو بس المشكلة انه كل دا مش بايدنا يعني لما انا افقد ثقتي بالناس دا اكيد هيكون من موقف صار معي و خلاني ابطل اثق باي حدا من جديد...*


----------



## +pepo+ (4 يناير 2009)

*رد: هل تعرف متى يموت قلبك؟؟؟ ..........*

مرسى يا بـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاشا كلمات حكايه


----------



## بحب الهي (4 يناير 2009)

*رد: هل تعرف متى يموت قلبك؟؟؟ ..........*

_جميلة جدا مرسي ليك_


----------



## BishoRagheb (4 يناير 2009)

*رد: هل تعرف متى يموت قلبك؟؟؟ ..........*



red rose88 قال:


> *موضوع رائع يا بيشو بس المشكلة انه كل دا مش بايدنا يعني لما انا افقد ثقتي بالناس دا اكيد هيكون من موقف صار معي و خلاني ابطل اثق باي حدا من جديد...*


*
شكرا روز لمروووووووووورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويبعد عنا المشاكل
كل سنة وانت  طيبة​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (4 يناير 2009)

*رد: هل تعرف متى يموت قلبك؟؟؟ ..........*



+pepo+ قال:


> مرسى يا بـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاشا كلمات حكايه



*شكرا بيبو لمروررررك
كل سنة وانت طيب​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (4 يناير 2009)

*رد: هل تعرف متى يموت قلبك؟؟؟ ..........*



بحب الهي قال:


> _جميلة جدا مرسي ليك_



*شكرا يباشا لمروووورك
ربنا يبارك حيااااااااتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 يناير 2009)

*رد: هل تعرف متى يموت قلبك؟؟؟ ..........*

موضوع جميل اووووى يا بيشو 

ميررررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## BishoRagheb (4 يناير 2009)

*رد: هل تعرف متى يموت قلبك؟؟؟ ..........*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل اووووى يا بيشو
> 
> ميررررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


*
شكرا ك و ك و 
لمروووووووووووورك
ربنا يبارك حيااااااااااتك​*


----------



## وليم تل (5 يناير 2009)

*رد: هل تعرف متى يموت قلبك؟؟؟ ..........*

شكرا بيشو
على المقولات الرائعة
ودوما صاحب قلب حى لا يموت
ودمت بود​


----------



## BishoRagheb (5 يناير 2009)

*رد: هل تعرف متى يموت قلبك؟؟؟ ..........*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا بيشو
> على المقولات الرائعة
> ودوما صاحب قلب حى لا يموت
> ودمت بود​



*شكرا وليم لمروووووووووورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك وكل سنة وانت طيب​*


----------



## monmooon (20 أغسطس 2009)

*حينما يموت القلب !!!!!*

*هل تعرف متى يموت قلبك؟؟؟ ...........


يموت قلبك ... عندما تكثر مشاكلك وهمومك


يموت قلبك ... عندما تضحك بلا سبب


يموت قلبك ... عندما تفقد الثقة بمن حولك


يموت قلبك ... عندما تنسى ذكر ربنا


يموت قلبك ... عندما تيأس من رحمة ربنا


يموت قلبك ... عندما لا تجد حلا منطقيا لمشاكلك


يموت قلبك ... عندما تشعر بكره الآخرين لك


يموت قلبك ... عندما تستهزء بقدرات الآخرين وآرائهم


يموت قلبك ... عندما تتجاهل انك تصلى لربنا


يموت قلبك ... عندما لا تصارح نفسك بأخطائك


يموت قلبك ... عندما لا تجد لك صديقا صدوقا


يموت قلبك ... عندما تعتقد ان لا مكان لك في هذه الدنيا

منقووووووووول
اتمني تعجبكم ​*


----------



## +Coptic+ (20 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: حينما يموت القلب !!!!!*

*موضوع جميل جدا
لكن اللي محبة ربنا جواة مش هيحصل له كل كده
و موضوع الضحك من غير سبب ده غريب شوية لان مبيحصلش اكيد في سبب ممكن يكون من فكرة في العقل او اي شيئ اخر
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: حينما يموت القلب !!!!!*




> يموت قلبك ... عندما تفقد الثقة بمن حولك
> 
> يموت قلبك ... عندما لا تجد حلا منطقيا لمشاكلك
> 
> ...


 
يموت بشده كمان 
وليس موت عادى 
عندما ارى محبه الاخرين وفجأه وبدون اى سبب 
ترى كل من حوالك يكرهوك 
وضاعت المحبه مره اخرى 
موضوع بجد فكرنى بحاجات كتير كانت زمان 
وليس زمان بعيد من بضع شهور 
ولكن الان اصبح الكره هو السائد 
وكل هذا بدون سبب مقنع 
ميررررسى على موضوعك 
واسف على الاطاله 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك 
​


----------



## bartisia (20 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: حينما يموت القلب !!!!!*

*موضوع حلو خالص بجد ربنا يباركك
بس ربنا موجود*


----------



## kalimooo (20 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: حينما يموت القلب !!!!!*

*يموت قلبك ... عندما تيأس من رحمة ربنا

*


قلب المحب هو عرش سكنه

 الروح القدس ويحل فيه الثالوث الأقدس

فاذا مات القلب  ماذا نفعل يجب علينا المجاهدة لاستعادته

شكرا ااااا  للموضوع مون

يسوع يباركك


----------



## monmooon (20 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: حينما يموت القلب !!!!!*



m1ged قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا
> لكن اللي محبة ربنا جواة مش هيحصل له كل كده
> و موضوع الضحك من غير سبب ده غريب شوية لان مبيحصلش اكيد في سبب ممكن يكون من فكرة في العقل او اي شيئ اخر
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*




_*مرسي كتيييييييير علي مشاركتك وتعليقك بس ممكن يكون بيضحك من كتر التعب هههههههههه
نورت الموضوع 
ربنا معاك ​*_


----------



## monmooon (20 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: حينما يموت القلب !!!!!*



kokoman قال:


> يموت بشده كمان
> وليس موت عادى
> عندما ارى محبه الاخرين وفجأه وبدون اى سبب
> ترى كل من حوالك يكرهوك
> ...





_*كلام جميل اوى يا كوكو  فعلا بتقي اصعب الاقوات لما نلاقي كل اللي بنحبهم بيسيبونا ومن غير سبب
شكراً ليك لمشاركتك وتعليقك 
نورت الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك​*_​


----------



## monmooon (20 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: حينما يموت القلب !!!!!*



bartisia قال:


> *موضوع حلو خالص بجد ربنا يباركك
> بس ربنا موجود*




*الاجمل مرورك مرسي لمشاركتك وتعليقك 
نورت الموضع 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## monmooon (20 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: حينما يموت القلب !!!!!*



كليمو قال:


> *يموت قلبك ... عندما تيأس من رحمة ربنا
> 
> *
> 
> ...




*كلام جميل جداً ياكليمو 
نورت الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## sosana (20 أغسطس 2009)

*هل تعرف متى يموت قلبك؟؟*



يموت قلبك ... عندما تكثر مشاكلك وهمومك


يموت قلبك ... عندما تضحك بلا سبب


يموت قلبك ... عندما تفقد الثقة بمن حولك


يموت قلبك ... عندما تنسى ذكر ربنا


يموت قلبك ... عندما تيأس من رحمة ربنا


يموت قلبك ... عندما لا تجد حلا منطقيا لمشاكلك


يموت قلبك ... عندما تشعر بكره الآخرين لك


يموت قلبك ... عندما تستهزء بقدرات الآخرين وآرائهم


يموت قلبك ... عندما تتجاهل انك تصلى لربنا


يموت قلبك ... عندما لا تصارح نفسك بأخطائك


يموت قلبك ... عندما لا تجد لك صديقا صدوقا


يموت قلبك ... عندما تعتقد ان لا مكان لك في هذه الدنيا


يموت قلبك ... عندما لا تشكو لربنا ضعف قوتك وقلة حيلتك وهوانك على الناس

فلا تجعل قلبك يموت بل دعة ينبض ينبض بحب ربنا مهما حاربتك التجارب
بحب الناس مهما كان المقابل عدم القبول والخيانة
حب بقلبك لكى يعيش لكى ينبض
حب الرب الهك من كل قلبك لكى لا يموت

منقووووول​


----------



## KARL (20 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: هل تعرف متى يموت قلبك؟؟*



sosana قال:


> يموت قلبك ... عندما لا تجد لك صديقا صدوقا
> 
> يموت قلبك ... عندما تعتقد ان لا مكان لك في هذه الدنيا
> 
> ...



موضوع جميل جدا يا سوسنا
وكلماته رائعه
تسلم ايدك​


----------



## kalimooo (21 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: هل تعرف متى يموت قلبك؟؟*


فلا تجعل قلبك يموت بل دعة ينبض ينبض بحب ربنا مهما حاربتك التجارب
بحب الناس مهما كان المقابل عدم القبول والخيانة
حب بقلبك لكى يعيش لكى ينبض
حب الرب الهك من كل قلبك لكى لا يموت

الحب يأخذ صاحبه الى المكان المريح

ويجعل من قلبه قلبا صافيا ملؤه الحياة

وبغير هذا الحب نكون كالاموات الاحياء

شكرا سوسنا موضوع رائع


----------



## نور الدين محمود (21 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: هل تعرف متى يموت قلبك؟؟*

يموت القلب عند كثره الضحك فالعلم الحديث أثبت ان كثره الضحك قد تسبب  ازمه قلبيه .


موضوع جميل ياسوزانا زدينا من علمك


----------



## zezza (21 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: هل تعرف متى يموت قلبك؟؟*

*



			فلا تجعل قلبك يموت بل دعة ينبض ينبض بحب ربنا مهما حاربتك التجارب
بحب الناس مهما كان المقابل عدم القبول والخيانة
حب بقلبك لكى يعيش لكى ينبض
حب الرب الهك من كل قلبك لكى لا يموت
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*كلام جميل جدا يا قمرة 
فى ناس عايشيين فى عالمنا بس قلوبهم ميتة  بقى وجودهم زى عدمه و ده طبعا سببه البعد عن ربنا 
شكرا سوسنة حبيبتى 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## sosana (22 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: هل تعرف متى يموت قلبك؟؟*

ميرسي اووووووووووي يا
karl
كليم
zezza
على ردودكم الجميلة 
ربنا يبارك حياتكم
نورتوا الموضوع


----------



## sosana (24 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: هل تعرف متى يموت قلبك؟؟*

ميرسي اووووووووووووووووووووووووووي يا  Emperor على ردك الجميل
بس صدقني مش كل الناس اللي حولينا وحشين
ربنا يبارك حياتك
نورت الموضوع


----------



## مارو بنت الراعي (24 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: هل تعرف متى يموت قلبك؟؟*

يموت قلبك ... عندما لا تصارح نفسك بأخطائك


يموت قلبك ... عندما لا تجد لك صديقا صدوقا


يموت قلبك ... عندما تعتقد ان لا مكان لك في هذه الدنيا


يموت قلبك ... عندما لا تشكو لربنا ضعف قوتك وقلة حيلتك وهوانك على الناس

فلا تجعل قلبك يموت بل دعة ينبض ينبض بحب ربنا مهما حاربتك التجارب
بحب الناس مهما كان المقابل عدم القبول والخيانة
حب بقلبك لكى يعيش لكى ينبض
حب الرب الهك من كل قلبك لكى لا يموت[/color][/size]

منقووووول[/center][/QUOTE]


حلوه اوووووووووووووووي الجزء ده
ميرسي كتير


----------



## sosana (25 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: هل تعرف متى يموت قلبك؟؟*

ميرسي اووووووووووووي يا مارو على ردك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك
نورتي الموضوع


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: هل تعرف متى يموت قلبك؟؟*

*تم الدمج للتكرار ​*


----------



## Mary Gergees (28 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: هل تعرف متى يموت قلبك؟؟*

*ميرررررسى يا قمر الموضوع جميل
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## yousteka (28 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: حينما يموت القلب !!!!!*



monmooon قال:


> *
> *
> _*يموت قلبك ... عندما تفقد الثقة بمن حولك*_​
> 
> ...






موضوع رائع بجد يا مونمونة

وفعلا عندما ينعزل الانسان عن الاخرين او يبعد عن ربنا

يموت حتى وان كان ماذال يعد من الاحياء

مرررسي ليكي كتير ياقمر

وربنا معاكي
​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*هل تعرف متى يموت قلبك؟؟؟*

*هل تعرف متى يموت قلبك؟؟؟ ...........*

* يموت قلبك ... عندما تكثر مشاكلك وهمومك*

* يموت قلبك ... عندما تفقد الثقة بمن حولك*

* يموت قلبك ... عندما تنسى ذكر ربنا*

* يموت قلبك ... عندما تيأس من رحمة ربنا*

* يموت قلبك ... عندما لا تجد حلا منطقيا لمشاكلك*

* يموت قلبك ... عندما تشعر بكره الآخرين لك*

* يموت قلبك ... عندما تستهزء بقدرات الآخرين وآرائهم*

* يموت قلبك ... عندما تتجاهل انك تصلى لربنا*

* يموت قلبك ... عندما لا تصارح نفسك بأخطائك*

* يموت قلبك ... عندما لا تجد لك صديقا صدوقا*

* يموت قلبك ... عندما تعتقد ان لا مكان لك في هذه الدنيا*

* يموت قلبك ... عندما لا تشكو لربنا ضعف قوتك وقلة حيلتك وهوانك على الناس*

* منقوووووووول*​


----------



## just member (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: هل تعرف متى يموت قلبك؟؟؟*

*جميل يا كيريا بجد*
*واحلى تقيم الك يا كيريا يا عسولة*
*ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: هل تعرف متى يموت قلبك؟؟؟*

*وااااااااو انا مستاهلش التقييم بجد
ميرسىىىىىى خالث يا جوجو
ربنا يخليك بجد
بجد ميرسى كفايه نورك فى موضوعى*


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: هل تعرف متى يموت قلبك؟؟؟*

موضوع رااااااااائع يا كيريا 
تسلم ايدك
شكرا كيريا على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## farou2 (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: هل تعرف متى يموت قلبك؟؟؟*

شكراً على الموضوع ​


----------



## kalimooo (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: هل تعرف متى يموت قلبك؟؟؟*

شكرا لاختيارك نقل هذاالموضوع الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## maroo maroo (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: هل تعرف متى يموت قلبك؟؟؟*

موضوع جميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل
رررررررربنا يباااااااااااااااااااااااااركك


----------



## febe (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: هل تعرف متى يموت قلبك؟؟؟*

عاشت ايدك يا اخت كيريا 
عالموضوع الرائع


----------



## النهيسى (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: هل تعرف متى يموت قلبك؟؟؟*

موضوع جميل جدا جدا 


منتهى    الشكر​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: هل تعرف متى يموت قلبك؟؟؟*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع رااااااااائع يا كيريا
> تسلم ايدك
> شكرا كيريا على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> ​


*
ميرسى كوكو لمرورك وتشجيعك ليا
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: هل تعرف متى يموت قلبك؟؟؟*



farou2 قال:


> شكراً على الموضوع ​


*
ميرسى فاروق لمرورك
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: هل تعرف متى يموت قلبك؟؟؟*



كليمو قال:


> شكرا لاختيارك نقل هذاالموضوع الجميل
> 
> سلام المسيح معك



*
ربنا يخليك كليمو لمرورك الكريم
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: هل تعرف متى يموت قلبك؟؟؟*



النهيسى قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا جدا
> 
> 
> منتهى    الشكر​



*
ميرسى جدااااا اخى النهيسى
الرب يباركك لمرورك الغالى​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: هل تعرف متى يموت قلبك؟؟؟*



maroo maroo قال:


> موضوع جميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل
> رررررررربنا يباااااااااااااااااااااااااركك




*
ميرسى مارو حبيبتى
لمرورك العثول
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: هل تعرف متى يموت قلبك؟؟؟*



febe قال:


> عاشت ايدك يا اخت كيريا
> عالموضوع الرائع



*
ميرسى حبيبتى وعشتى ليا يارب
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## ارووجة (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: هل تعرف متى يموت قلبك؟؟؟*

موضوع جمييييل
شكرا يائمر
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: هل تعرف متى يموت قلبك؟؟*

*تم الدمج للتكرار​*


----------



## maro sweety (11 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: هل تعرف متى يموت قلبك؟؟*

ميرسى موضوع حلو اوووووووى
ربنا يعوض تعبك يا دونا يا قمر


----------



## tena.barbie (11 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: هل تعرف متى يموت قلبك؟؟*

_يموت قلبك حينما يخلو من محبة ربنا_
_يموت قلبك حينما لا يسكن فيه خالقه_
_يموت قلبك حينما يمتلئ بمحبة العالم_


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 نوفمبر 2009)

*متي يموت قلبك؟؟*

*أحترس أن يموت قلبك , انظر لهذه القائمة !


متى يموت قلبك .. وكيف يموت .. اليك هذه القائمة التي تلخص لك الاجابات .. وفي النهاية نقول لك "احترس ان يموت قلبك".
يموت قلبك ... عندما تكثر مشاكلك وهمومك
يموت قلبك ... عندما تضحك بلا سبب
يموت قلبك ... عندما تفقد الثقة بمن حولك
يموت قلبك ... عندما لا تجد حلا منطقيا لمشاكلك
يموت قلبك ... عندما تشعر بكره الآخرين لك
يموت قلبك ... عندما تستهزء بقدرات الآخرين وآرائهم
يموت قلبك ... عندما لا تجد حبيبا يملئ عليك وحدتك
يموت قلبك ... عندما لا تصارح نفسك بأخطائك
يموت قلبك ... عندما لا تجد لك صديقا صدوقا
يموت قلبك ... عندما تعتقد ان لا مكان لك في هذه الدنيا
يموت قلبك ... عندما تقابل الاساءة بالاساءة أو الأحسان بالاساءة
منقول*​


----------



## tasoni queena (5 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: متي يموت قلبك؟؟*

شكرا روكا على الكلمات الحلوة دى

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: متي يموت قلبك؟؟*

*



يموت قلبك ... عندما تعتقد ان لا مكان لك في هذه الدنيا

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
موضوع جميل يا روكا
ميررررررسى على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك *​


----------



## كوك (5 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: متي يموت قلبك؟؟*

_*موضوع جميل يا روكا وتستحقى التقيم*_

_*والرب يبارك خدمتك*_​


----------



## النهيسى (5 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: متي يموت قلبك؟؟*

*
منتهى الشكر

للموضوع الرائع


الرب يجعل القلوب دائما حيه
بحبه السماوى
الرب معاكم*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: متي يموت قلبك؟؟*



tasoni queena قال:


> شكرا روكا على الكلمات الحلوة دى​
> 
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك​


* ميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: متي يموت قلبك؟؟*



kokoman قال:


> *موضوع جميل يا روكا*
> *ميررررررسى على الموضوع*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك *​


* ميرسي كوكو*
*نورتني*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: متي يموت قلبك؟؟*



كوك قال:


> _*موضوع جميل يا روكا وتستحقى التقيم*_​
> 
> 
> 
> _*والرب يبارك خدمتك*_​


*ميرسي كوك لمرورك احلي من التقييم*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: متي يموت قلبك؟؟*



النهيسى قال:


> *منتهى الشكر*
> 
> *للموضوع الرائع*
> 
> ...


*امين*
*ميرسي استاذي*​


----------



## marcelino (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: متي يموت قلبك؟؟*

*جميل جدا يا روكا*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: متي يموت قلبك؟؟*



> يموت قلبك ... عندما تكثر مشاكلك وهمومك
> يموت قلبك ... عندما تعتقد ان لا مكان لك في هذه الدنيا



موضوع جمييل جدااا
ميرسى ليكى كتير
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## وليم تل (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: متي يموت قلبك؟؟*

شكرا روكا
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج للتكرار ​*


----------



## just member (4 فبراير 2010)

*اسم الصليب عليا وعلي مواضيعي المكررة اكتيرة 
شكرا يا دونا
ربنا يبارك تعبك
*​


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (4 فبراير 2010)

يموتـ قلبكـ ... عندما تعتقد ان لا مكانـ لكـ فيـ هذهـ الدنيا ..

موضوع رائع


----------

